# Question for Jan



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Jan what is your opinion on the Liver cleansing diet ? I am asking in reference to my Husband that has been on this diet now for about 1 month. Your input would be appreciated


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Also have you heard of these company Jarrow formulas Biotics Research ..Alpha Lipoic Sustain 300, Cardiovascular Research, Hepagen, Mycocyclin Allergy Research Group.....I also put the name of the herbs there..


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Jan might not have seen this...I suggest tickling here email...her email should be on her profile. If not let me know and I will buzz her for you.MNL


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

Hi Donna,I'm not going to be much help. I know nothing about the "Liver Cleanse Diet." Can you share with me what it's about.As to the products listed, I really don't know about any of them, but they are from a good company. . . Sorry I'm not more help.







Jan


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Hi Donna....Sorry the Mobile Unit is short of time to pop all the info for you on the active ingredients in some of the products, BUT skip the manufacturers claims section (as I see you must have read) and go to PUBMED http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi then query for Sylimarin, for example, the primary active ingredient (root extract) in Hepagen and you can readd all kinds of stuff about what has been studied on it and what has not and in what species, and then decide if that seems to trnsfer to humans. Sylamarin, for example, is considered legit in Europe as a therapeutic herb with hapato-protective properties.Then of course pcik the other ingredients and search those too. I ams sure, though, it will not return anything on that formulation itself (Hepagen). I cannot be sure as I have no time to check but many times the claims for formulations come from internal investigations as opposed to independent investigations. Aty least if there is an extarnal assessment with a formulation you have that to consider (like that Rafani-Plus we have...there is tons of third party opinions and experience from independent doctors, not just manufacturers "studies" so one can feel a bit more comfortable about objectivity).Gotta keep movinMNLHot 'Lanta Mobile Unit


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Thanks Jan..The reason i ask the questions was because my husband has been diagonsed with Hep-C. so he started the liver cleansing diet a while ago and went to see a doctor what practices homeopathic...They gave his the stuff listed above to take so I will go do some research on it. This Doctor that he went to has helped alot of people with Hep-C and has been able to get their count back to normal...Also he is going for some kind of drip(IV) once a week ...I know those vitiams and his first visit was alot of money..It was in the hundreds...So I will see how it goes for him...It is amazing how he has completly cut out everthing that has chemicals and additives..Alot of determination...







Thanks Mike I will go to the site and check it out


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

Hi Donna,Okay, I did my research. (Some of it anyway.)Liver Cleanse Diet: I found some info at this site http://www.liverdoctor.com/vitalprinciples.shtml and I'm assuming that maybe this is the Diet you're talking about.Is it good?! I'd give ANYTHING to get my hubby to follow this diet. It looks GREAT. Healthy, fresh, organic, cutting out junk.





















(My hubby also was Diag. with Hep C many years ago. -A vietnam vet who had a few blood transfusions over there MANY years ago -- loves his junk food and whines or buys it himself IF I don't get it for him. . . I bought/ate more junk food in the first year of our marriage than I did in the prior 20 YEARS put together!







)So, I'd give it a go.As to the supplements, like Mike, all I really know is what the websites state. I've been thinking of signing onto the www.consumerlab.com website. They do independent testing of supplements to show if what the label says is what's REALLY IN the bottle. BUT, that said, silymarin is GREAT for liver protection/healing. The research has been done and I do recommend it. (Provided liver damage isn't too far along. Then ANY excess may do more harm than good.)And, on a positive note. I recall some recent research that was very encouraging. Apparently the found some blood from 50-100 WW2 vets sitting in the back of some research/VA fridge. They tested the blood for Hep-C and then followed up on the vets. MANY of them NEVER got cirrhosis or ANY liver problems. Some were still alive and healthy. Others died of completely unrelated problems after living with the virus for 50 years! So, just having the virus doesn't mean it has to take over. That's where I think a great diet can make a big difference. Let's keep this nasty virus at bay.







Wishing you BOTH well.


----------

